
Anatomy of a bug - misplaced parenthesis threatens NetBSD's random numbers - cab1729
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/04/01/anatomy-of-a-bug-misplaced-parenthesis-in-netbsd/
======
mooism2
Could you repost this tomorrow if it's not an April Fool's please.

